# Gigabyte AORUS X470 ULTRA GAMING  and Corsair Vengeance LPX  Xmp profile can not be activated



## iuliug (Nov 21, 2019)

The MB does not boot with Xmp profile activated. The RAMs (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) - rated at 3200  seems to have Samsung B-die which people seems to think are pretty good for Ryzen - i use 2700x - as per this read of the rams.

Using the Ryzen Ram Calc. they seem to be capable of pretty good timings at 3200. Check attached screen

Any suggestions?

Please advise how i should sett the SOC and VDD voltage in this MB as it seems to only have offset settings. U can see a full overview of the Bios here: 







. What would be good offset settings?

i used both F42 and F50 bios-es. However F50 does not seems to work with Ryzen Master which freezes when started.

Ty to everyone that takes the time to give input.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 21, 2019)

Get different memory, something other than corsair. There are a handful of threads in the last couple weeks of builds facing annoying memory issues due to corsair memory.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 21, 2019)

I had similar issue with my new Team Vulcan Z DDR4-3000 on GB X470 Ultra Gaming.
Booting straight w/ XMP caused a no-post, so I think what I did was setting 3000MHz with lax timings manually (basically copying XMP timings), booting successfully, and then re-booting using XMP profile.


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 21, 2019)

Make sure you put them in the correct slots. 
I had an issue when building a friends' PC, the RAM (also Corsair VENGEANCE LPX) worked but it defaulted to 2400 MHz, even with XMP until I checked the manual and put the sticks in the correct slots. After that XMP worked as it should, just a single reboot needed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> Make sure you put them in the correct slots.
> I had an issue when building a friends' PC, the RAM (also Corsair VENGEANCE LPX) worked but it defaulted to 2400 MHz, even with XMP until I checked the manual and put the sticks in the correct slots. After that XMP worked as it should, just a single reboot needed.



Hope thats the case because corsair has had problems since AM3


----------



## iuliug (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi. This is how the sticks are placed. I checked the manual when i put them.


----------



## IceScreamer (Nov 21, 2019)

iuliug said:


> Hi. This is how the sticks are placed. I checked the manual when i put them.


Can you try them in the other two slots.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 21, 2019)

Did that as well. No xmp.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

If you can send back those RAM and get some Gskill Ram The RIpjaws 4 3000 MHZ are usually nice and cheap. And have 15-15-15-36 timings


----------



## iuliug (Nov 21, 2019)

That is prob my next step. i set ny target on these: https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...DDR4-3200MHz-CL16-18-18-38-1.35V32GB-(2x16GB). I read that 3200 is a sweet spot for Ryzen. What do u think?

However those Corsaor being b-dies make me wanna try harder.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Not worth it, skip corsair totally, sell them off and get gskill. Its their spd/xmp plus how Gigabytes boards being memory tempermental that causes this


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 21, 2019)

iuliug said:


> That is prob my next step. i set ny target on these: https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...DDR4-3200MHz-CL16-18-18-38-1.35V32GB-(2x16GB). I read that 3200 is a sweet spot for Ryzen. What do u think?
> 
> However those Corsaor being b-dies make me wanna try harder.



They're not B die, they are Samsung but not the highly rated B-die. Ratings go A/B/C/D. If yours were real B-dies you would not have made this thread.

At this point you can mess around with it for another weak, but like I wrote above get something else. Other posters on this forum messed with the same crap ram for weeks before throwing in the towel. Personally Corsair should be put on blast for this crap. You shouldn't have to mess around with timings when they are advertised to work. That said I recommend you go with G.Skills but get ones with matched timings.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 22, 2019)

So upon documentation it seems Ryzen is bad with dual rank memories and above 2666 frequencies. I managed to set it at 2800 auto and 1.35V. It seems to wok.

Must thinks if i go 16 Gb single rang and higher clocks (hopefully) or stick with 32gb 2800.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not worth it, skip corsair totally, sell them off and get gskill. Its their spd/xmp plus how Gigabytes boards being memory tempermental that causes this


Can you please stop spreading FUD about Gigabyte? There's nothing temperamental about their memory settings.
If that's the case, then so is Asus, as my Corsair LPX modules never worked at XMP on my previous Asus board.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2019)

Corsair LPX is the problem, its really problematic for ryzen


----------



## iuliug (Nov 22, 2019)

I fiddled with the timings. i got it to work at 2800 - 14-16-16-32. I dunno if another dual-rang 32Gb kit ( even non Corsair) will be guaranteed to go higher.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Can you please stop spreading FUD about Gigabyte? There's nothing temperamental about their memory settings.
> If that's the case, then so is Asus, as my Corsair LPX modules never worked at XMP on my previous Asus board.



I understand corsair on asus however,

Ive had too many ga boards throw fits with memory whether from gskill, crucial, kingston, mushkin, corsair, adata, wintec, team, geil, ocz...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I understand corsair on asus however,
> 
> Ive had too many ga boards throw fits with memory whether from gskill, crucial, kingston, mushkin, corsair, adata, wintec, team, geil, ocz...


And I've had many that have never had a single issue. It makes you wonder if it's your settings that are causing the problems?
I have owned boards from just about every board maker out there over the years and I have rarely had problems and if I've had any, they have in general been solved by BIOS/UEFI updates.
I'm not saying there aren't issues, but if it was as bad as you keep making it out here, there ought to be oodles of reports with people complaining about Gigabyte's poor memory compatibility. I haven't seen this, but maybe I'm just not hanging out in the right places?
What I have seen and experienced, is issues with Corsair LPX memory and reading posts here and elsewhere, other people are also having issues with Corsair memory and Ryzen CPUs.
You're on the other hand, the only one I see complaining about Gigabyte at every opportunity you get...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> And I've had many that have never had a single issue. It makes you wonder if it's your settings that are causing the problems?
> I have owned boards from just about every board maker out there over the years and I have rarely had problems and if I've had any, they have in general been solved by BIOS/UEFI updates.
> I'm not saying there aren't issues, but if it was as bad as you keep making it out here, there ought to be oodles of reports with people complaining about Gigabyte's poor memory compatibility. I haven't seen this, but maybe I'm just not hanging out in the right places?
> What I have seen and experienced, is issues with Corsair LPX memory and reading posts here and elsewhere, other people are also having issues with Corsair memory and Ryzen CPUs.
> You're on the other hand, the only one I see complaining about Gigabyte at every opportunity you get...



Trust me i know about corsair on am3 even


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> And I've had many that have never had a single issue. It makes you wonder if it's your settings that are causing the problems?
> I have owned boards from just about every board maker out there over the years and I have rarely had problems and if I've had any, they have in general been solved by BIOS/UEFI updates.
> I'm not saying there aren't issues, but if it was as bad as you keep making it out here, there ought to be oodles of reports with people complaining about Gigabyte's poor memory compatibility. I haven't seen this, but maybe I'm just not hanging out in the right places?
> What I have seen and experienced, is issues with Corsair LPX memory and reading posts here and elsewhere, other people are also having issues with Corsair memory and Ryzen CPUs.
> You're on the other hand, the only one I see complaining about Gigabyte at every opportunity you get...



Actually just about every Gigabyte board I have owned has died at some point. The worst one was the X470 Gaming 7 that gave me a post code of 00 one day and has failed to post since (on whatever BIOS). It could be because they like to over volt their boards and I like to OC my CPU. I do agree with you as well though in that Corsair Vengeance memory does not seem to play well with Ryzen CPUs. All of this is based on my own experiences.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You're on the other hand, the only one I see complaining about Gigabyte at every opportunity you get...



I don't ever post about it, but you won't catch me buying a gigafail board. Sorry...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I don't ever post about it, but you won't catch me buying a gigafail board. Sorry...


Which is fine, I'm not working for them, nor do I promote their products, but I also think it's a bit unfair to bash them in every single thread.
We've seen plenty people here that have had issues with their X570 boards and have to RMA them, but likewise, many of use have had zero issues with our boards.
At the same time, people are having plenty problems with every single brand of products it would seem. I have personally bashed AOC in a couple of thread, as they've made some terrible products and it was not just a personal experience as I had friends that had the exact same issues and it was multiple issues with their first 4K screen.
I have had one cheap Gigabyte board fail in a PC I built for someone, but that was after something like five years and they never cleaned their PC so...
Personally, I can't think of a single motherboard I've had fail on me, but most of the time I swap out my gear every 2-3 years, so that could be why.
At least the quality is so much better these days. For those that remember, back in the bad old days when you had companies like PC Chips, QDI, FIC, Leadtek and quite often Jetway, you ended up with boards that were either DOA, couldn't boot in to the OS or were just flaky as...
That's not so common these days, although I guess we still have Biostar, although I haven't used any recent hardware from them, so maybe it's not as bad as their board looks...


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

All brand can have duds. But for me, my experience and time wasted counts more than any anecdotal evidence. I went thru 3 Aorus boards on x399. They all shat themselves during OC setup and literally just rebooting after a weak oc. I've never seen anything like that, refusing to boot. Then you're sitting there sweating bullets, omfg is my chip dead? I swap to the Asus and no issues, oc fails and it reboots. And there were a ton of horror stories from other users, Aorus boards frying TR chips. No thanks man. It's like the doctors hippocratic oath that the Aorus line failed at with me.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 22, 2019)

Well since u guys hijacked my post . Imo the GB bios is not refined at all. I came from a Z87 MSI Bios which was sooo good. I think they sill have that layout. That Board layout feature is so niiice. But i liked the 1220 sound chip and I/O features on the x470.

If anyone wants to add more to the memory discussion pls do so. Returning the Corsair and getting G-skill is an option. But those would still be dual rank.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

iuliug said:


> If anyone wants to add more to the memory discussion pls do so. Returning the Corsair and getting G-skill is an option. But those would still be dual rank.



If ya go dual rank then only get two.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 22, 2019)

iuliug said:


> Well since u guys hijacked my post . Imo the GB bios is not refined at all. I came from a Z87 MSI Bios which was sooo good. I think they sill have that layout. That Board layout feature is so niiice. But i liked the 1220 sound chip and I/O features on the x470.
> 
> If anyone wants to add more to the memory discussion pls do so. Returning the Corsair and getting G-skill is an option. But those would still be dual rank.




I would definitely try a different kit..... My X570 Aorus Master does not like My corsair kit either luckily my intel system loves it for the most part.


----------



## iuliug (Nov 22, 2019)

well 32gb are only dual rank. I can prob go 4 stick single rank.


----------



## Delgado (Nov 23, 2019)

I have the Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE with Bios rel. F10 and Corsair 32GB DDR4-3200 RAM CMK32GX4M2B3200C16.

I have the following RAM settings manual set to (tab page Tweaker/Advanced Memory Settings)
CAS Latency=16
tRCDRD=18
tRCDWR=18
tRP=18
tRAS=36
tRC=55

Thats all here.

Furthermore I had to reduce the system memory multiplier. With me the system runs stable, if I set the multiplier from 32.00 to 31.33.

PS: XMP is enabled.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2019)

iuliug said:


> Well since u guys hijacked my post . Imo the GB bios is not refined at all. I came from a Z87 MSI Bios which was sooo good. I think they sill have that layout. That Board layout feature is so niiice. But i liked the 1220 sound chip and I/O features on the x470.
> 
> If anyone wants to add more to the memory discussion pls do so. Returning the Corsair and getting G-skill is an option. But those would still be dual rank.



The X570 boards have a much better layout. I agree that their older boards has a terrible UEFI layout, I have a Z170 board in my NAS and it has a horrible UEFI.


----------



## og_mrSmiles (Feb 5, 2021)

Just came across this. XMP loaded my Corsair vengeance pro 3000Mhz RAM fine on a X570 board. Had fun with trying to OC and tighten the timing though, but that is generally the case with any OCing. Managed a stable 3000, 14-16-16-16-36 and now a 3200, 16-18-18-36 which is I think about the timings for the standard 3200 but with some extra timings tightened. Only did this because I got my sticks on the cheap, about half the price of the 3200 at the time.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2021)

og_mrSmiles said:


> Just came across this. XMP loaded my Corsair vengeance pro 3000Mhz RAM fine on a X570 board. Had fun with trying to OC and tighten the timing though, but that is generally the case with any OCing. Managed a stable 3000, 14-16-16-16-36 and now a 3200, 16-18-18-36 which is I think about the timings for the standard 3200 but with some extra timings tightened. Only did this because I got my sticks on the cheap, about half the price of the 3200 at the time.



Did you even noticed the date of the last post?
Nov 23, 2019


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2021)

Lotta new people miss the dates.

This thread was a year old about totally different hardware, so this was un-neccesary - but welcome to the forums regardless.
(Let's just move on to talking in other threads, and not continuing this one, off-topic)


----------

